# PC mit Touch / ohne Tastatur



## Oliver (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jungens,

ich habe da mal ein spannendes Problem !

Habe einen Panel PC im Bedienpult eingebaut, auf dem läuft die Bildverarbeitung...

Die Endkunden wollen das der PC mit einem Passwort geschützt wird. ( Wöllte ich als Betreiber auch ! )

Wenn ich aber Windows aus dem Bildschirmschoner hole und das Passwot eingeben soll habe ich keine Tastatur !!!

Wie kann ich den Rechner schützen, außer mit einer Grashaube und einem Schloss ???

HILFE bitte um Ideen !


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2008)

Betriebssystem?

ausgehend von XP: hatte es grad versucht, aber die bildschirmtastatur wird nicht angezeigt - also idee verwerfen und neue vorholen:

ein eigener screensaver als hintergrundanwendung mit timer und eingabefeld bei reaktivierung - sollte in einer beliebigen programmiersprache z.b. C# relativ einfach zu realisieren sein ... einfach in den autostart mit rein und gut ... ob es das nicht schon fertig gibt? hab grad keine zeit zu googlen...


----------



## Hoyt (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo

Hat der PC einen USB-Anschluss?

Dann wäre ein USB-Key oder USB Fingerprint Reader vielleicht etwas.

http://www.rohos.net/
http://www.dekart.com/de/products/access_control/logon/
http://www.amazon.de/Fingerprint-Re...ws-Anmeldung-Internet-Paßwörter/dp/B000PF8E3U


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Oliver (19 Juli 2008)

Also, da die Anlage in der Lebensmittelbrange steht, fallen mögliche Geräte für USB durch !


----------



## doublecee (19 Juli 2008)

ja ein leidiges thema ) aber wie 4lagig schon sagte ...c# is die wahl. 
da haste ne klasse die nennt sich "InputPanel" ...kannste in dein app mit einfügen und zack taucht das ding auf. 

sollte circa so aussehen 

inputpanel.enabled = true ==> osk sichtbar 
..und mit false halt unsichtbar 

greetz


----------



## Oliver (19 Juli 2008)

Treffwer,,,, 

da kenne ich mich garnicht aus, ist das ein kleines Tool da man in die Autostart macht ?

Im prinzip ist völlig egal was auf dem Bildschirm passiert, es kann das Bild zu sehen sein oder ein schw. Bildschrim. 
Es sollen halt keine Eingaben möglich sein.

Kann ich solch ein Tool von einem bekommen ???

Das währe Klasse , denn deshalb mit C# zu programmieren anzufangren ????!!!! NAJA !!!


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2008)

Oliver schrieb:


> Tdenn deshalb mit C# zu programmieren anzufangren ????!!!! NAJA !!!



C# lohnt sich im jeden Fall und tut auch gar nicht weh 

wenn unsere anlage wieder läuft, könnt ichs mir ja mal angucken, aber bis dahin biste sicher schon fertig, einfach das visual c# express von winzigweich runtergeladen und los gemacht


----------



## vladi (19 Juli 2008)

*PC schützen..*

Hi,
sag doch mal was genau auf dem PC läuft(Bildverarbeitung?, Bedienung über Touch oder?)..
Es gibt evtl. Möglichkeiten..wie soll der Rechner geschützt sein? Windows Ebene oder was?

Z.B.:
- die Windows Tastatur (osk.exe) als Dienst registrieren, dann wird die bei der Anmeldung mitangezeigt, so kann man da tippen
- mit Registry Einträge die Windows Startmenü und Taskbar leerräumen; so kan man da nix mehr starten..
- nur deine Application als Windows-Shell laufen lassen, dann gibt es "kein" Windows mehr..

Vladi


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

mal schnell zusammengeklickt, nachdem ich gestern abend noch zu kompliziert gedacht habe ...

die screensaver_VL.scr einfach in Windows\system32 kopieren
als bildschirmschoner einstellen
fertig

...da du sowieso keine tastatur dran hast, berücksicht diese *quick&dirty-version* weder ctrl+alt+del, noch alt+F4 oder alt+tab, für deine anwendung sollte es reichen

btw: 4711


----------



## vladi (20 Juli 2008)

*Code*

Hi,

@4l: Kollege, womit haste das implementiert: C# oder?

Vladi


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> @4l: Kollege, womit haste das implementiert: C# oder?



japp, aber wirklich ganz einfach gehalten:


```
*
        private void cmdCancel(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.Clear();
        }
        private void cmdMinimizeButton(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            if (textBox1.Text == "4711")
            {
                Application.Exit();
            }
            else textBox1.Clear();
        }
        private void cmdButton1(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("1");
        }
        private void cmdButton2(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("2");
        }
        private void cmdButton3(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("3");
        }
        private void cmdButton4(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("4");
        }
        private void cmdButton5(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("5");
        }
        private void cmdButton6(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("6");
        }
        private void cmdButton7(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("7");
        }
        private void cmdButton8(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("8");
        }
        private void cmdButton9(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("9");
        }
        private void cmdButton0(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox1.AppendText("0");
        }
```

...den aufruf macht ja das system selberst...

gut zu wissen ist vielleicht noch: ein screensaver in windows ist nix anderes als eine exe bei der man das exe wegmacht und scr hinschreibt


----------



## vladi (20 Juli 2008)

*Danke..*

Hi 4L,
danke, wollte es nur wissen..Hab noch nicht angefangen, die "neuen"
Programmierumgebungen zu packen, bis jetzt bin ich gut bedient mit VB und Scripting..Aber es geht schnell nach vorn, irgendwann mal muss ich..
Haste wohl auch nix Besseres fürs Wochenende, als im sps-forum rumzuhacken...
Na dann, schönen rest-Sonntag noch.

Vladi


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Haste wohl auch nix Besseres fürs Wochenende, als im sps-forum rumzuhacken...
> Na dann, schönen rest-Sonntag noch.



im moment sitze ich im büro, mach mittag, trink nen kaffee und werd dann gleich wieder an den ort des geschehens gehen um weiter weggeschmolzene sensorik zu ersetzen - schöner sonntag sieht anders aus aber danke, dir auch

lad dir mal das visual studio runter, das ist ziemlich gut gemacht - hatte früher auf sharp develop geschworen, aber mittlerweile finde ich das visual besser - btw: es muß nicht immer C# sein, ich bin der meinung, das ist wie KOP,FUP,AWL,SCL, mit bißchen menschenverstand kann man das alles lesen und wer viel liest kann sehr bald auch schreiben


----------



## vladi (20 Juli 2008)

*-*

Danke, werde ich ausprobieren. Dann kann ich gleich dein Screensaver testen usw. 
Ist so zu sagen Freeware, oder? 

V.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich ausprobieren. Dann kann ich gleich dein Screensaver testen usw.
> Ist so zu sagen Freeware, oder?
> 
> V.



jopp, is ja auch nicht bugfrei - testen kannst du schon so, einfach die scr mal starten ... vorraussetzung: .net


----------



## vladi (20 Juli 2008)

*Screensaver 4L..*

Hi,
@4L: habe rumgespielt mit C# Express heute(hat es je geregnet ): ist nicht schlecht die Programmierumgebung so für Nix.. 
Dein Screensaver ist jetzt umgebaut, kann das Passwort in einer Datei speichern . 
(Boah, mein erstes "Halo World" sozusagen mit C#..)

Vladi


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

na geht doch! 

wieder einen bekehrt


----------



## vladi (20 Juli 2008)

*MS Agent du..*

Aha, bekommst du jetzt ein Werbegeschenk vom Macrosoft oder was? 
Vielleicht die Beta Version vom "Win XXL 2010 prof." :TOOL:

V.


----------



## Ralle (20 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Aha, bekommst du jetzt ein Werbegeschenk vom Macrosoft oder was?
> Vielleicht die Beta Version vom "Win XXL 2010 prof." :TOOL:
> 
> V.



Geht nicht, dann muß er auch noch für Intel werben, um die 30 Quad-Prozessoren und die 12TB Speicher zu bekommen um das BS zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Aha, bekommst du jetzt ein Werbegeschenk vom Macrosoft oder was?



nee, ist glaub ich bei einem kostenlosen tool auch eher unüblich, sollten aber mal die tool-spezialisten hier im forum dazu befragen...

btw: find es bißchen, naja, anders, dass jeder das password ändern kann  ... aber ansonsten scheinst du dich recht schnell eingelebt zu haben ...

wenn ich bißchen zeit finde, werd ich mal die einstellungsoption die die bildschirmschonereinstellungen zulassen ausprogrammieren ... später ... schade, dass ich unsere panels damit nicht schützen brauch


----------



## seeba (21 Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Aber ich hab hier einen Tablet PC von Lenovo (X61t). Wenn ich diesen wieder aus dem Standby hole, hab ich die Bildschrimtastatur um mein Passwort "einzutouchen" automatisch. Die Festplatte hat noch den Werksinhalt, deswegen weiß ich leider nicht, wie man das einrichten kann, muss aber wohl gehen.


----------



## Oliver (25 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> @4L: habe rumgespielt mit C# Express heute(hat es je geregnet ): ist nicht schlecht die Programmierumgebung so für Nix..
> Dein Screensaver ist jetzt umgebaut, kann das Passwort in einer Datei speichern .
> (Boah, mein erstes "Halo World" sozusagen mit C#..)
> ...




Servus Leute , kann leider jetzt erst lesen !
War eine Woche im Urlaub.....

Aber ich denke dieser Weg ist echt gut...
einfach und gut !
wie heißt die Passwotdatei und wie muss die aussehen... und wo liegen ???

Grüße Oli


----------

